# Es wird ein tolles Anglerboard-Geburtstagstreffen 2005 am Edersee!



## Laksos (12. Juni 2005)

Hiermit möchte ich nochmal ein bischen die Werbetrommel rühren und euch anläßlich des 5-jährigen Bestehens des Anglerboards auf unser großes Geburtstagstreffen am Edersee vom Freitag, den 2. bis Sonntag, den 4. September 2005 hinweisen! 


Interessantes und nähere Infos dazu findet ihr auf der neuen Homepage, die Fly-Martin extra für dieses Treffen gebastelt hat:


http://www.ederseetreffen.anglerboard.de


Dort auf der Website besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich anzumelden und nachzusehen, wer sich schon alles angemeldet hat!


Es wird bestimmt ein tolles Treffen! :m .

Hier kann über das Thema Diskutiert werden!


----------

